# Lack of power



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to all

Had a strange problem today. After getting caught in traffic where i had to wait for 10 mins with the engine idling i pulled away and had no power or ability to pull any revs past 2000 rpm. 
The vehicle idled smoothly while stationary and showed no sign of a problem. It appeared to go into the get you home mode.
After stopping i switched the engine off and restarted it straight away and all was fine , full power and all the revs.
Any thoughts would be of great help before i take it to the dealers .


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Your ECU may have detected a spike in coolant temperature or some other signal and put the engine into fail-safe. Perhaps the ECU's way of protecting the engine. Checked your fluids lately?


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

The vehicle has just had a full service by the main dealer , so hopefully all the levels are correct , but i will check


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a similar problem with this on my dCi, turned out to be a faulty pressure valve in the high pressure fuel pump.
I lived with the problem for a while as it only seemed to do it once in a while, but eventually it was doing it every time I stopped at a set of traffic lights and was sometimes brining on the engine management light.
My car was under warranty at the time, the Nissan dealer replaced the whole dCi fuel pump (eventually).


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info , i will keep that in mind . It has been ok since so i am hoping it was a one off .
Could be the best thing i have done in taking the extended warranty for another 2 years.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Problem finally sorted . After putting up with it for 8 weeks it was the same problem , faulty pressure valve in the high pressure fuel pump . Had all the same problems as UK Owner described.


----------

